# Kimron miniatures



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I am starting to search for a miniature poodle now as I hope to bring one home in late summer or fall. Has anyone heard of or have experience with Kimron Poodles which is located in Washington?
I am looking for an oversized miniature, or a small standard....... very hard to find theses sizes locally, unfortunately, because I would much prefer to be able to meet the pup first to get a good feel of it's personality and also of the breeder.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Although she doesn't show her dogs or seem to participate in any of the dog 'sports' she does say she has done all the necessary genetic testing done on her dogs, so that is good. She also has a 5 yr guarantee which is pretty long compared to a lot of others! Read our sticky on "Buying a puppy safely" and proceed with caution......Good Luck findng your perfect- for-you Mini!


P.S. Her Black male is a nice looking boy...........


----------



## Redcoats36 (May 13, 2015)

Contact Debra Houston of Farthing/Soverign/Heatherly Poodles! She breeds small amounts of all 3 sizes and is in Eatonville Washington. Her dogs are beautiful, she's involved in showing, and I got my miniature from her. Her website only publicizes the standards and toys, but I know for a fact she has small amounts of Minis available and also can give you good breeder suggestions. I was looking for a small mini / large toy and she happened to have a mini puppy on the smaller side. I'm sure she can work with you to target the size you are looking for. My dog is a little over 1, extremely healthy (never been sick a day in her life and not any ear infections), and has the most incredible temperament. Could not recommend more highly! She has mostly black, whites/creams and browns I believe.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Although she doesn't show her dogs or seem to participate in any of the dog 'sports' she does say she has done all the necessary genetic testing done on her dogs, so that is good. She also has a 5 yr guarantee which is pretty long compared to a lot of others! Read our sticky on "Buying a puppy safely" and proceed with caution......Good Luck findng your perfect- for-you Mini!
> 
> 
> P.S. Her Black male is a nice looking boy...........


Yes I agree, she has some nice looking dogs and often has over sized mini's.
She is expecting a litter of blacks early July......one of my favorite colours, and the timing might be good.

Redcoats, thankyou for the breeder suggestion - I have sent her an email requesting information on her Poodles.


----------

